# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: دریافت تمامی rss ها توسط فایل php

## prog220

سلام دوستان من میخواهم در یک فایل php تمامی rss سایتها رو دریافت کنم و منتقل کنم به یک آدرس دیگر تا از فیلتر رد بشه

خواهشمندم کمکم کنید

----------


## azv_2008

پاسخ بدید خوب میشه

----------


## azv_2008

منتظر پاسخ ...

----------

